# legs and neck gone dark/black



## goneleocrazy (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all, been away for quite some time but just picked up a few new mantids this last week.

I have a little grandis, whos legs have gone a brown/black sort of colour and part of her neck as well looks to have gone the same way.

She is eating and getting about well and it doesnt seem to be affecting her.

Any ideas on what it could be or do you think it is possibly just where we are keeping her in slightly lower humidity et so she is starting to change to a browner colour rather than green, I would expect she is due a moult soon too.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 20, 2007)

Some of my mantises (of difference species) had that happen too. I was afraid that it might be an incurable fungal infection, bit it's not. I guess it just happens as they develop. My assumption is that the more uniform/symmetric it is, the more likely that it's normal.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's the most exaggerated example. He's been like this for almost a month and he's really strong and healthy. I don't think he's infected with anything.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2007)

> Here's the most exaggerated example. He's been like this for almost a month and he's really strong and healthy. I don't think he's infected with anything.


That mantis is fine.


----------



## goneleocrazy (Apr 20, 2007)

Not sure if thats really how she looks.

All 4 legs are completely brown and it looks like the back of her neck and possibly the joints on her front arms too!!

will try to get a picture later


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 20, 2007)

im almost definate that its just colouration, ive got h.mem nymphs exactly like that, dont worry about it


----------

